# Game keeps minimizing



## detguur (May 25, 2010)

I have a problem that when i try to launch a game it turns to full screen and then minimizing to my desktop and if i try to maximize the game it goes to full screen for 2 second and then minimizing agin. its really annoying and sometimes i have to maximize it 10-20 times for it to stay in maximized. Btw my computer is a laptop acer and im running windows vista.


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Try changing your screen resolution


----------



## detguur (May 25, 2010)

no its still minimizing


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Close all background programs.......


----------



## detguur (May 25, 2010)

is there an easy way to close them all?


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

This free program may help

http://www.iobit.com/gamebooster.html


----------



## detguur (May 25, 2010)

okay thank you im gonna try that


----------



## detguur (May 25, 2010)

YES thank you! the times of auto minimizing is over! xD


----------



## schang626 (Mar 2, 2010)

cool, but do you know wut program is causing the problem?


----------



## detguur (May 25, 2010)

hmmm no not really but gamebooster closed the one that did it. its probably some anti-virus program.


----------



## wicked.ludicrous (Jan 5, 2009)

It's probably your Firewall. Go look into Windows Firewall or an installed firewall program and see if your game is on a blocked list or something.


----------

